# Paph vietnamense



## emydura (Sep 29, 2019)

This is the 2nd time I have flowered this plant. The first time I flowered it was way back in 2013. It first flowered as single growth seedling. After it finished flowering, the plant just sat there with no new growths being created. After a few of years, I decided to put it in a basket which seemed to do the trick. It took three years but it finally put out a new lead. It has then taken a few years to mature and flower that growth. The plant is still a single growth so I may have to go through this whole process again. 


Paph vietnamense('Kendolie' x 'Super Size')


----------



## musa (Sep 29, 2019)

I like it, David, the dark coloured pouch is particularley beautiful!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 29, 2019)

more alive than mine..................


----------



## GuRu (Sep 29, 2019)

The plant looks really good and healthy, colouration is super and the flower dosn't look that floppy as other vietnamense do. The asymetrical look of the flower seems to be normal with vietnamense so don't hope that will improve with the next flowering. I like it very much and would be pleased if it was mine. Congrats for the culture, David.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 29, 2019)

What a beauty, David....such intense and deeply saturated colouring. Definately worth your while - the slight twist on the dorsal is like the flower giving you a wink or a salute for your effort! 

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Sep 29, 2019)

amazing color


----------



## abax (Oct 2, 2019)

Well done, o patient one. Generally, I'm not a Paph. fan, but
I really like this one. The color and shape are quite pleasing.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2019)

emydura said:


> It took three years but it finally put out a new lead. It has then taken a few years to mature and flower that growth. The plant is still a single growth so I may have to go through this whole process again.


Nice but, this is so disappointing.
Please let us know how long the bloom lasts. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## blondie (Oct 12, 2019)

Very nice, I've looked at mine at looks like I have got a spike coming on mine


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm also curious to know how long the flower lasts. It is such a bummer that this is a super slow growing plant.


----------



## emydura (Oct 12, 2019)

The flowers are finished now. They lasted about 5 weeks.


----------



## ejramer (Oct 13, 2019)

Beautiful! Curious what potting medium you use in a basket?


----------



## emydura (Oct 14, 2019)

ejramer said:


> Beautiful! Curious what potting medium you use in a basket?



I line the basket with sphagnum moss and fill it with 9-12 mm Orchiata bark.


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 14, 2019)

emydura said:


> The flowers are finished now. They lasted about 5 weeks.


 5 weeks is definitely worth the effort in waiting. But even if it were 5 days ...... the nice thing is that we have good cameras to capture a heap of photos. Nicely preserved. My vietnamense is still rather small - been growing in pure quincan gravel for about half a year up here in NQ. Doing well though, which is good.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2019)

5 weeks would be d for this plant in the USA. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 14, 2019)

NYEric said:


> ....would be d ...



Qué?!


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 14, 2019)

emydura said:


> This is the 2nd time I have flowered this plant. The first time I flowered it was way back in 2013. It first flowered as single growth seedling. After it finished flowering, the plant just sat there with no new growths being created. After a few of years, I decided to put it in a basket which seemed to do the trick. It took three years but it finally put out a new lead. It has then taken a few years to mature and flower that growth. The plant is still a single growth so I may have to go through this whole process again.
> 
> 
> Paph vietnamense('Kendolie' x 'Super Size')


Because of your plant above, I bought one!


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 15, 2019)

Are those apostrophe names "variations" of vietnamense? ---- as in Paph. vietnamense ('Kendolie' x 'Super Size').

UPDATE: ok --- established that the apostrophe names are *clonal names*.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 16, 2019)

Such a dark lip and wonderful photography.
And sooooo patient you are!
My flower lasted only 2.5 weeks in warmth and bright light. Do you keep yours cooler and more humid?


----------



## musa (Oct 16, 2019)

My vietnamensis flowers last only abt 2 weeks as well. They are growing in hot conditions.
My major problem is regularely the rot of flowerbuds. Growth however is good, it brings 1-2 new growth a year.


----------



## emydura (Oct 16, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Such a dark lip and wonderful photography.
> And sooooo patient you are!
> My flower lasted only 2.5 weeks in warmth and bright light. Do you keep yours cooler and more humid?



I guess it wasn't too hot at the time it was in flower. It is grown in a humid glasshouse. I entered it in our show which was held in an air-conditioned room. The flower didn't like that and came back not in great shape.


----------



## emydura (Oct 16, 2019)

SouthPark said:


> Are those apostrophe names "variations" of vietnamense? ---- as in Paph. vietnamense ('Kendolie' x 'Super Size').
> 
> UPDATE: ok --- established that the apostrophe names are *clonal names*.



Yes, clonal names of the parents. Taiwanese breeding.


----------

